# Stabilized FBE Pot Call



## N & N Waterfowl (Apr 13, 2014)

Courtesy of @Kevin!!! I stabilized the wood myself w/ cactus juice. As promised this call is being given to a local Boy Scout who has shown outstanding dedication to the outdoors and his community. He has it now and is practicing for MO opening day!!!!!

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/imagejpg4_zpsd74f8193.jpg

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/imagejpg1_zps86b7c6b9.jpg

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/imagejpg7_zps32994b54.jpg

http://i36.Rule #2/albums/e40/crgc0e/imagejpg8_zps9708d289.jpg

Slate over glass soundboard

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

Great looking call - hope it purrs and clucks as good as it looks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (Apr 13, 2014)

It does and the young man that got it couldn't be more appreciative!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 13, 2014)

Good looking caller. I have given up on FBE that isn't stabilized love the look but it just doesn't sound the way I want them to sound.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 13, 2014)

That's a beauty


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (Apr 13, 2014)

I would agree Tommy. If the FBE isn't stabilized, I can't get a good sound either no matter what I've tried. But once stabilized, FBE sounds excellent!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow I don't remember ever hearing that before. I remember one guy saying just the opposite, that he preferred non-stabilized FBE for calls but never heard anyone say they didn't care for the sound of FBE. I have heard many say they prefer FBE over all other species. I assume there are other hunters who do not care for it wI just never heard it before now. We all have preferences though so it shouldn't be surprising. Have either of you ever conversed with other call makers that do like FBE to see if it is just preference or whether or not they are doing something different?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 13, 2014)

Softer woods deaden the sound IMO. Cedar looks really nice, but I've never got any volume or crispness out of them. Some people like that though. Hedge and stabilized woods just snap.... And that's the best sound to me. I'll be stabilizing the fbe blanks I have, for both sound and preservation of the color 

That said, those hens still make a better sound than any pot call out there haha

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Great looking call. I am sure the boy is very appreciative. Grande gesture on your part also.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 13, 2014)

Kevin what Jonathon said is exactly what I was thinking. It is too soft and not nearly dense enough for what I want at least what I have had to turn. Every call I have made from it sounds dead no matter what I try so they get cut apart. I guess if you are looking for a low muffled close in call FBE would be a fine choice but I can do that with most calls by changing the striker. I can fix/change the sound of a good call with a different striker not much you can do with a dead sounding pot. 

Have a stack of FBE blanks that I just move from place to place wishing they would work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

This is all news to me. Twigman just for example once said FBE was his favorite sounding call. I will start drying and stabilizing them then. If your blanks are from me and you want them stabilized PM me and let's if we can come up with a plan.


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm just not sure I agree either with those comments about BE....heck the old Southern Forida guys pretty much used nothing but cedar and cypress. 2 of the "deadest sounding woods" I think growing. That combo has killed a million turkeys :)

..and they never heard of stabilizing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 13, 2014)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> I'm just not sure I agree either with those comments about BE....heck the old Southern Forida guys pretty much used nothing but cedar and cypress. 2 of the "deadest sounding woods" I think growing. That combo has killed a million turkeys :)
> 
> ..and they never heard of stabilizing



I never said it was a bad choice I simply said it was a bad choice for me. I do believe that if others can make a good call out of it then they are doing far better with it than I can. Might be the wood I have gotten, said that too, or it might be me but I can make a decent call out of cedar it is what I started with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Apr 13, 2014)

@Kevin it might work better for you to offer them both ways. If some people like the sound of regular FBE and some like the sound of it stabilized, maybe stabilize half of your blanks and leave the other half as it. That way you can satisfy both parties. Just a thought.
Elijah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

Elijah I have sold a ton of stabilized pot calls. Some here on WB.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 13, 2014)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> I'm just not sure I agree either with those comments about BE....heck the old Southern Forida guys pretty much used nothing but cedar and cypress. 2 of the "deadest sounding woods" I think growing. That combo has killed a million turkeys :)
> 
> ..and they never heard of stabilizing




I didn't say it didn't kill turkey's... Heck, I even said some people prefer that sound... But I'm sure there's some sort of scientific way of saying what I'm saying... The softer woods absorb some of the sound, where solid woods like hedge, black wood, ziricote, hard maple, etc, along with those that are stabilized, force the sound out. Same concept as using the foam padding and things like that in acoustically designed rooms to prevent echoes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (Apr 13, 2014)

I prefer the sound of a stabilized FBE call. There is no right or wrong, just my preference. Now, I'll admit that most of the ones I've used, made, and sold are slate over glass or slate over slate. I wonder if other combos like glass, copper, or ceramic would change my thoughts?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 13, 2014)

My favorite combo right now is stabilized wood with copper over glass. It can be frikkin loud, and sounds a lot like a box call IMO


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (Apr 13, 2014)

Jonathan...I'll have to try that combo. I have several more FBE blanks waiting to be stabilized, and will try copper over glass.


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 13, 2014)

Copper over glass has been my best seller this year. Copper over slate is great too. Need a pot that is denser but man do they sing.


----------

